# 54" Bull Red Freeport Texas



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Caught this bull Saturday night thought y'all might like the pic. If anyone know's where to get a great replica mount of it chasing some mullet let me know. measurement's 54" and change 36" girth.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet CATCH!
More info please.
Did you release it?
Bait?
Boat/shore?
Tackle?
Story?


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow could of very easily been a state record fish.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's a nice one. Talk to these people, http://newwavetaxidermy.com/. He goes by Fish Specialist on here and they are a 2cool sponsor, they also do amazing work. You probably looking at $700 + so be prepared.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Just out on my brother in laws pier with a heavy rod and 40lb test. Big piece of cut mullet on a circle hook I had a few beers in me when I hooked up everyone was asleep. Landed it in less than 20 minutes pulled it up on the dock woke my brother inlaw and we snapped a quick pick then he went back to bed. Didn't have a tape measure so I measured it with a piece of string. The length and the girth(still have the strings). Then I placed her back in the water and watched it swim off just fine. Didn't think twice about it the next morning I measured the strings and couldn't believe it.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Those pictures are great!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Wooohooo...that is a true monster. Well worth the mount fees. Great catch, any details? That is the kind of fish the trophy tag was meant for.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Huge, HUGE bull red. I can't tell you how many i have caught between 45 and 46.5". Dozens and dozens, but i can NEVER crack 47". I was wondering if such a fish existed! 

I had a skin mount done of a 36" bull red from a taxidermy in Richmond, behind the academy on 59 there. Fondon's taxidermy. Turned out well, and it's held up over about 7 years now. But he does not recommend a skin mount on fish over 35 or so. something about fat under skin. i dunno. Call him and see what he can do. If i recall, his prices were reasonable.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great catch!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

That's a goodin right there sir!!!


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone got a guess on the weight.

I did that formula (length*girth*girth)/800 but it doesn't quite add up. When I was holding it all I could tell is that it was way over 50. I'd put it in the 60 lb range but who knows I had a few beers in me.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Seems 1/2 of you. So what, 75 lbs?


----------



## TJCast (May 9, 2015)

I would have to agree your fish might have been pushing the TX state record Red Drum. The current state record was 50.5 lbs and 54 inches long. I haven't found anything about the girth of the fish but the more girth they have helps pack on those pounds. Your fish is 3 inches shorter and 2 inches less around than the current world record of 94 lbs (57inch x 38 girth). Great catch that is a fish of a life time and will be worth the money to buy a replica.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Categories of big fish;

nice one
good one
alright!
Trophy
[email protected]#$ !

That bull red is certainly in the [email protected]#$! category. I would guess 50 pounds conservatively. Maybe much more with that swag belly. I weighed a lot of bull reds fishing in the surf and I was always amazed at how little a 40' bull in the weighed. They did vary a lot on weight at the same length.
Great job on the release, IMO all bull reds go back in the water.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

How tall are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> Categories of big fish;
> nice one
> good one
> alright!
> ...


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> shadslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Categories of big fish;
> ...


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome catch, Ethan! I can;t imagine how you got that brute up on the dock by yourself!


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

the toninator said:


> How tall are you?


I'm 5'8"


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

TexasTom said:


> Awesome catch, Ethan! I can;t imagine how you got that brute up on the dock by yourself!


A knock off Berkeley bogo grip a long surf leader and lots of luck. The high tide made it a lot easier too


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

ethan said:


> I'm 5'8"


cool, just curious. We're the same height!


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks guys I think I'm going to go with marine creations all their mounts look so real compared to all these other mounts. http://marinecreations.homestead.com/redfishgallery.html


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks great, good luck with it!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I had to fix this monster for you. Great catch!!!!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Great fish and a real old one for sure. Green to you for releasing her!!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks like a great choice for mounting. I was worried they wouldn't have a mold for 54"!!
Post up in 12 months !


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Nobody has a mount this size I'm regretting letting the fish go. I could have a free mount if I would have kept it.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

ethan said:


> Nobody has a mount this size I'm regretting letting the fish go. I could have a free mount if I would have kept it.


that taxidermy web site you posted stated Reds up to 58"!!

"Sizes available, range from 12" to a record 58" 94 lbs"

Plus, you need a mold for a skin mount too. I don't think your problem would be solved. U did right by releasing that fish.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Red of lifetime, going to be tough to beat that one


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great release, however you deal with getting a memorable trophy for that huge bull red. 
It was an awesome release of an old and more valuable in the water than on the wall fish.
Good luck with finding a suitable mount.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

I can't find anybody with a redfish replica that size. Might just have to carve one out of wood lol. starting to seem like I used up all my luck when I caught the fish.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Massive fish, congrats!


----------



## huntindad (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice fish...Congrats


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone know someone that could mount this every one I call tells me they don't have a mold close to that size? The struggle is real for a catch and release fisherman


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ethan said:


> Anyone know someone that could mount this every one I call tells me they don't have a mold close to that size? The struggle is real for a catch and release fisherman


I've checked every taxidermy supply I can think of and no one has a form that size. There are people that can make a custom reproduction, but it is both time consuming and expensive. They can get a form that is close, then cut it down the middle from back to belly, head to tail, than cut some chunks out of the middle and fill it in with foam to make it the correct size. After all that they have to rebuild all the scales one at a time with epoxy sculpt and blend everything to look natural, then they cast a fiberglass reproduction off of that. I've had to do things like this before and it's a pain. Due to all the labor involved I wouldn't even think about doing it for under $3000. You might try Bass Taxidermy in Texas City. They actually build fiberglass replicas, and if anyone around could do it they could.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

thats a life time catch,,, only a 1/4 inch off the state record,,


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Mid-Coast Bay Charters said:


> Wow could of very easily been a state record fish.


54.25" is the record. 
Man you might have been there?


----------

